# If the UK bans porn............Crime increases.



## WinTrain (Mar 17, 2019)

Do you guys think the UK might ban porn to be accessed in the UK?

What would the fallout be? I can imagine crime drastically increasing, and even more massacres due to porn being banned. What are your thoughts? Will they ban porn, or is this a joke?

Do you want porn to be banned?
What are your thoughts on porn? For or against?



Not sure if a thread on this subject has been made like this yet, but hell I'm posting a thread anyways. I'm gonna go to work, I'll be back later to read.


----------



## KotatsuApe (Mar 17, 2019)

i think it may go down like this




followed by massive riots and looting

But seriously even if they do ban porn people will still find ways to reach their favorite sites so nothing will really change, i mean VPNs exist for a reason am i right?   
What they might do is ban porn but don't actually enforce the law so people are free to fap whenever they want and the government gets to virtue signal how pure they are


----------



## Otis Boi (Mar 17, 2019)

First off hope you have a good day at work O.P.

No, I dont think U.K will ever ban porn out right because that would be political suicide by anyone who isnt a fundie or completely sex negative. Plus if they did they would fuck it up some how where it will be a waste of effort.

They will make it harder to access it like they are doing now with the porn I.D data base thing.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 17, 2019)

Otis Boi said:


> First off hope you have a good day at work O.P.
> 
> No, I dont think U.K will ever ban porn out right because that would be political suicide by anyone who isnt a fundie or completely sex negative. Plus if they did they would fuck it up some how where it will be a waste of effort.
> 
> They will make it harder to access it like they are doing now with the porn I.D data base thing.



I'm pretty sure it isn't Puritans and asexuals with any real sway in anti-porn legislation. It's the woke mob.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2019)

I remember when people in full on BDSM gear were doing protests out against the time England tried to ban BDSM and other extreme porn under 'obscenity' laws. It got overturned, but we've always had a weird time with porn in the UK. 

The ID thing as far as I know is actually involved with Mindgeek and Pornhub and Youporn - So whether or not it only affects those sites I have no idea. There's so much out there that they'd never be able to really hide everything.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 17, 2019)

I would sooner expect to see the UK _nationalize_ porn than to ban it outright.  That's how governments do everything these days...

Funny how people are more apt to get in a tizzy over losing their right to watch _other _people have sex than over losing the right to defend yourself from violent nonconsensual sex...but hey, that's human nature for you.


----------



## I Love Beef (Mar 17, 2019)

I'd say I'd be surprised, if not for the fact that the UK has a history of sexual repression and banning porn since.... forever.

For a little insight, the Victorian Era was practically marked culturally with such modest standards of concealing clothing and codes of mores so inherently strict, even showing your bare ankle was considered sexually titillating. I also remember reading up on how nude burlesques got around the anti nudity and porn laws by having actors stand absolutely still nude for a good few dozen minutes or so, as motion was considered the threshold for arrest. 

I hope the streets go crazy in good ol London. The place needs a thrashing every now and then to kick the ass tight snots in the ass for a dose of reality.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Mar 17, 2019)

I imagine it'll be like pirate sites, the government will block the popular sites and then they'll be in a constant and losing battle to shut down proxy sites.

But since you can upload porn on any site that allows image uploads I have no idea what the plan is, the UK government seems to expect every site to self regulate and then they go 'You need to try harder!' when for example sites like Facebook or Twitter inevitably aren't able to stop all harassment.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 17, 2019)

I wish the Anglos nothing but blue balls and misery.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 17, 2019)

Porn should be a free commodity and even if they ban it there's always VPNs.


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 17, 2019)

It'd be a return to normality really since before the internet the overwhelming majority of porn magazines and videos had to be approved by government censors anyway. Which meant really the most graphic thing you could publish were tits, bush and flacid dick.

hardcore pornography was only effectively legalized because juries never find them guilty.


----------



## Sable (Mar 17, 2019)

The government will say it will ban porn, realize it will take actual effort and then do nothing, the same as every other time they said they're going to ban porn.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 17, 2019)

British citizens should be viewed as lesser people.


----------



## Splendid (Mar 17, 2019)

Meanwhile, in supposedly less progressive Ameica, banning certain kinds of porn is literally a violation of human rights.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm not in favor of banning porn altogether, but neither am I excited to be living in a culture so degenerate that there is room for furries, polyamory and pedophilia to be normalized by intellectuals and media.

Studying the link between masturbation and dopamine / prolactine has been pretty interesting, as is libido dominandi and how porn can be used for political purposes (much how sex was used in brave new world by Alduous Huxley).

Here's the cliff notes on libido dominandi:






As for the UK; a porn ban will only be a ban on legal porn production; I don't think most people will have much trouble circumventing it. There's still horrible shit even just on youtube. With the internet being the spirits let out of pandora's box and not being able to be back bottled up; at least not without crushing our economies, you can at best hope to throttle it with a ban.

And honestly a little throttling might not even be a bad thing, even though I oppose the UK ban on principle grounds that I don't believe the people support it. The aim should be to change the culture first, not the legislation first. The latter is just recipe for social unrest as much as the current culture (multiculturalism) is recipe for social unrest.

PS. As to the summary of study of masturbation & dopamine/prolactin, in short: masturbation causes prolactin which inhibits dopamine. Lack of dopamine is diagnosed as ADD. The same does not happen with sex, because the oxytocin from skin contact among other reasons. Dopamine is being motivated and feeling rewarded for doing things. TL;DR Masturbation causes ADD-like symptoms.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 17, 2019)

Vorhtbame said:


> Funny how people are more apt to get in a tizzy over losing their right to watch _other _people have sex than over losing the right to defend yourself from violent nonconsensual sex...but hey, that's human nature for you.



Most people currently watch porn.  Most people in western countries haven't had their life threatened by another person before.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 17, 2019)

raymond said:


> Most people currently watch porn.  Most people in western countries haven't had their life threatened by another person before.



I'm talking about Western countries, such as the UK, in which rape is an ever-increasing danger for women and children (and, sadly, a reality for too many), and the governments and their useful idiots are intent on taking self-defense measures out of the hands of the potential victims.  Nobody's rioting over _that_, but take away their fapfictions and, well, that's just a bridge too far!

What I'm saying is, as always: Nuke England today.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 17, 2019)

It's almost like if you don't like porn you don't have to watch it.

Sure pop ups hit "adult" websites etc and you may see it if you don't want to, but that's part of the net, those are ads.

Ever watch TV? I see ads about stuff to put in your vag, ED, what to wipe your butt with. I don't like that stuff, so I don't watch TV. 

The gov in UK is a horrid shit show in so many factors and banning porn is just one of those little squeaky wheel deals that they can push for because, everyone even the law makers know it won't work. But they look like they do something ignoring the real problems.

Many healthy adults watch porn, are their people unhinged from it? Yes, but fucks sake people have shot each other over awful 80s musics (I don't like monday's killer) and no one stormed to ban the radio. Porn is one of those dirty things most people aren't ok talking about, and good I really don't want to know or care what or if you watch. So it's very hard to fight back socially because you come off as a creeper, even though you are right it's freedom of speech and expression to make a movie where a guy and 6 girls all shit on each other or there's midget fisting. Clearly I'm picking absurd fetishes for a reason. 

Most people can't debate worth anything so people will just say "who cares freedom of speech you like watching chicks pee on cell phones you're just a creep" And people fold because of being shamed. 

The gov doing it's opt in thing is bad enough but at the same time I really don't think they will bother to do more, but this is UK after all and having any right even asking if it's ok to watch porn soon will be taboo, or should I say Halal.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh and one further point to build on my previous one and to give an answer to OP:

Considering that porn causes masturbation and masturbation causes low dopamine (and thus lethargy and depression), yes it's likely to see more criminality if porn was effectively banned (they won't be able to). But you'd also see more work, more studying, more entrepeneurship, more political resistance etc.


----------



## Oxidative Phosphorylation (Mar 17, 2019)

As if Britain weren't already enough of a laughing stock around the world.


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 17, 2019)

The ban only applies to sites hosted in the UK (and idiots who want to lose customers if I am correct about pornhub's current strategy)

It also only applies to 3D so technically the UK state is _*actually promoting*_ furry and hentai.

Also: Like the pirate bay block I assume it will be at DNS level only so you can easily bypass it on a fucking ipad (for free too).


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Oh and one further point to build on my previous one and to give an answer to OP:
> 
> Considering that porn causes masturbation and masturbation causes low dopamine (and thus lethargy and depression), yes it's likely to see more criminality if porn was effectively banned (they won't be able to). But you'd also see more work, more studying, more entrepeneurship, more political resistance etc.


Ya know that the Proud Boys have a no masturbation rule. Given your causal linkage theory, it seems that the explanation of the Proud Boys violence is they don't do enough wanking.
And you know in Islam (and jihad in particular) wanking is haram; you can get at least flogged for doing it (which might actually be a reaosn to do it, for some I suppose; but I digress) . So the violence we see  so many Muslims doing to each other is they aren't permitted to have a good old wank. So, we can solve islamist terrorism by flooding their countries with porn (we have achieved that with Pakistan)  and then convince them to spank the monkey. World peace would ensue. 
Not sure what to do about the idiot in Christchurch, though. Get him interested in sheep?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 18, 2019)

nonvir_1984 said:


> Ya know that the Proud Boys have a no masturbation rule.


I had no idea. Interesting.



nonvir_1984 said:


> So the violence we see so many Muslims doing to each other is they aren't permitted to have a good old wank. So, we can solve islamist terrorism by flooding their countries with porn (we have achieved that with Pakistan) and then convince them to spank the monkey.



Well there are other factors for increased muslim aggression. Circumcission increases the time it takes to dissipate cortisol (stress hormone) by a factor of 6 and infant circumcission causes PTSD in pretty high percentages (higher than desert storm veterans). Inbreeding increases aggression. Inbreeding causes lower IQ and lower IQ causes higher criminality (until you go below 80 when it starts to decrease again).  And the quran and hadith call for violence (like in christanity and judaism) and the most reverred person in islam is a warlord (unlike christianity and judaism). 

So yeah, probably wouldn't fulfill the goals completely, but it would have some effect.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I had no idea. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I have the Proud Boys manifesto somewhere. It is wild. Like, if you want to become a member you have to recite the name of six breakfast cerials while they beat the shit out of you. I thought it was like some frat stunt  - you know where in Harvard to get into some of the secret societies you have to put a billard ball in your mouth. Problem is you can't get it out without a jaw dislocation. If you you tell them to got fuck themselves, they let you in because you are smart. 
But I agree, all the other stuff can't do a person the power of good and a spot of wanking never hurt anyone. But preventing people having any sort of interaction with members of the opposite sex, or - what is worse, saying interaction with non-muslims must royally fuck you up. just go look up al wala wal bara.  The fundamentalists have an actual doctrine for hating not Muslims. 
Problem is that many of them have not drunk that koolaid but are being caught up in it. It's like jim Jones from the 6th century. With camels.


----------



## Otterly (Mar 18, 2019)

I think there are problems with porn. Not necessarily it’s existence but the type, violence levels and prevalence. 

Go onto any site and look at how much of that porn is thinly disguised violence against women rather than both parties enjoying it. That’s a problem because it’s taking what were fairly niche activities and the idea that violence is normal mainstream. That has real life implications. We’ve had a spate of cases in the UK where people have been killed and the ‘just rough sex gone wrong m’lud’ defence has been used successfully. Look up the Natalie  connelly case for example. She did like rough sex. But she was killed in a brutal prolonged assault with alcohol levels that would have rendered her incapable of consent or even standing. The guy shoved a trigger spray bottle into her vagina and ripped it out, causing an arterial bleed, for example. He beat her for hours and didn’t seek medical attention when she’d fallen/been thrown down the stairs md was dying. 

   The judge accepted that her blown out orbit was just her stumbling around drunk, and the guy got three years BECAUSE she had a historybofnliming rough sex.  It later turned out he had previous for being a violent nutter with a history of violence against women. So what’s that got to do with porn? Well the climate of normalising violent sex is new - I honestly can’t think that twenty years back a jury would accept that a person consented to be beaten to death by a sexual partner. I think that’s linked to the prevalence and normalisation of violent porn. We’ve had a few of these cases recently and I always find them disturbing. 

The availability as well is an issue. Pretty young kids to seeing some extreme stuff at an age when they  arent able to deal with it. We have a lot of boys growing up with the idea that sex is something you to TO women, not WITH them. That’s not healthy. 

The UK would be stupid to try to ban porn. That won’t work. Stopping violent nutcases killing their partners and using rough sex as an excuse would be good. As would some way of teaching kids that what they’re seeing isn’t reality. 

I guess in a nutshell I don’t care what consenting adults do in private. I DO care about how the increased sexualisation of society  has knock on consequences.

Actually thinking about it as well, the ‘no kink shaming’ stuff isn’t good either. Again, do whatever you want in private, I care not. You want to be a furry or beat each other with cheese graters? Crack on, just keep it indoors.  But men acting out autogynephile fetishes in public? That’s a direct result of sexual liberalisation because people don’t want to be judgy. Drag queen storytime teller turning out to be a pedo? Yeah that’s happened because no one wants to look prudish and say ‘fuck no, stick to the Gruffalo and spot goes to the circus.’ 









						Drag queen storytime reader once charged with child sex assault
					

Houston Public Library is apologizing after a man charged with child sex assault was allowed to entertain children at Drag Queen storytime.




					abc13.com
				




Porn in and of itself? Meh, whatever. Violent porn everywhere at the click of a button and people having to be sex positive about absolutely fucking everything? Nope.


----------



## turn_coat (Mar 19, 2019)

Otterly said:


> I think there are problems with porn. Not necessarily it’s existence but the type, violence levels and prevalence.
> 
> Go onto any site and look at how much of that porn is thinly disguised violence against women rather than both parties enjoying it. That’s a problem because it’s taking what were fairly niche activities and the idea that violence is normal mainstream. That has real life implications. We’ve had a spate of cases in the UK where people have been killed and the ‘just rough sex gone wrong m’lud’ defence has been used successfully. Look up the Natalie  connelly case for example. She did like rough sex. But she was killed in a brutal prolonged assault with alcohol levels that would have rendered her incapable of consent or even standing. The guy shoved a trigger spray bottle into her vagina and ripped it out, causing an arterial bleed, for example. He beat her for hours and didn’t seek medical attention when she’d fallen/been thrown down the stairs md was dying.



Ok, let's start at the top: You're implying that violence against women isn't generally justified. They're effectively overgrown children and must be disciplined the same way. Women don't respect logic or reason, especially when they're in a bad mood, but by god they'll respect pain.  The problem is that modern culture has made disciplining women so taboo that it never happens, so they get more extreme is their bizarre behavior until some one finally has enough and kills or maims one of them.

If you want to prevent serious violence against women resulting in permanent damage, you need to make it legal to give her a thorough slapping and/or spanking (rule of thumb and all that), as getting put in their place will make their extreme behavior stop before it goes too far. Most women who get hit have it coming, the vast majority, I'd argue, but the devils are always in the details.  The blanket 'don't hit women, dont' discipline women' nonsense needs to stop.

Now, that said, I do think pornography is an issue.  I've been trying to remove myself from it due to the fact that it causes long-term alterations to neurophysiology, especially in men.  It makes cognition different, it makes people less motivated, and less able to properly interact with one another.  Detailed studies haven't been made because it's impossible to find a control group in the West.  

When pornography is banned in the UK crime will skyrocket, because a shitload of people will simply break the ban, via proxy and vpn, and then get arrested or some shit.  As for the streets of london? Well, maybe if white men aren't inundated with pornography there's a chance they'll start removing the kabab invaders from their midsts.  Which would also raise crime rates, but i'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 19, 2019)

If porn were banned obviously the crime rate would go up because porn watchers would then be criminals


----------



## SpergPatrol (Mar 26, 2019)

If they banned porn all of devaintart user base would probably start going outside and seeing the shit they post there will definitely be increase of kid diddling and bike pump thefts because internet porn is the only thing keeping those weirdos inside of their homes.


----------



## Spergsaplenty (Mar 26, 2019)

WAD WAX: Vaseline Warriors IV
					

Post Apocalyptic Short film from Episode 1 of Back of the Y




					youtu.be
				




Is this going to be the post apocalyptic world the UK will become? But instead of all women being executed they banned porn sites lol


----------

